# sneaker costume



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.instructables.com/id/JUST-DO-IT-How-to-make-a-Paper-Nike-Sneaker-Cost/

Found this link and it looks pretty good! 
I haven't seen any store costumes like that, but the instructions look easy to follow along with and it will be waaaaay cheaper.


----------



## sneakerhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/JUST-DO-IT-How-to-make-a-Paper-Nike-Sneaker-Cost/
> 
> Found this link and it looks pretty good!
> I haven't seen any store costumes like that, but the instructions look easy to follow along with and it will be waaaaay cheaper.



Yea I saw that also. But I wanted something that was already made that I can just buy. Thanks a lot tho


----------

